# Go, Stand, and Speak!



## JM (Mar 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;UVcvniMZUzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVcvniMZUzg&feature=sub&videos=lWwbGEDkk6A[/video]

Interesting video.
http://www.jeremiahcry.com/#


----------



## T.A.G. (Apr 3, 2010)

The release party for this will be at the JeremiahCryConference this August, though it comes out in June.


----------

